# Man and van



## Helenterry (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi there
Is there anyone in central Portugal who will be travelling back with an empty large van around the end of May,we need furniture bringing back to the UK.


----------



## Ralpho (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi Helen, 

I am looking for some stuff to be transported from UK to Portugal and found this company, maybe they do reverse trips, they are very good prices, try contacting them to see if they could help:
Alfie J Tilley

The Algarve Freight Centre
Tilar House
Fulmar Way
Wickford
Essex
SS11 8YW

UK Tel: 01268 523029 / 01268 768636 
Portugal Tel: 00351 289 396 154
Mob: 07583 912961
Skype Tel: : +44 20 8133 8392
Email: [email protected]
Website: Removals to Portugal, Removals to the Algarve


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Helenterry said:


> Hi there
> Is there anyone in central Portugal who will be travelling back with an empty large van around the end of May,we need furniture bringing back to the UK.


Hello

Try Anyvan dot Com

Worked for use.

Fred


----------

